
Dapps Need Dapp Services - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/dapps-need-dapp-services
======
rmbryan
Before I get all excited about this:
[https://www.dapp.com/token/Dapp_WhitePaper_en.pdf](https://www.dapp.com/token/Dapp_WhitePaper_en.pdf)

What am I missing? Why is this a doomed, pointless, quixotic waste of time? It
looks like a good fit for moving toward better things. I must be missing
something important.

